# BMW Motorrad USA Launches $1 Million Contingency And Rider Support Programs



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*It Pays to Race a BMW S 1000 RR*

BMW Motorrad USA is supporting racers on its benchmark superbike in a "super big" way this year. More than $1 million in contingency money will be awarded to racers on the S 1000 RR in several 2015 national race series.

BMW Motorrad's Contingency Program is being offered exclusively online via XTRM Performance Network, which provides real time distribution and management of contingency money payouts, results tracking and social media marketing. Racers piloting a 2015 or 2014
S 1000 RR can enroll by logging into www.XTRM.com/bmw to cash in on podium finishes as part of the winning BMW Motorrad team.

"It pays to race a BMW S 1000 RR in more ways than one," commented Kris Odwarka, Vice President, BMW Motorrad USA. "We are so confident of the bike's capabilities in the hands of qualified racers that we are eager to reward them for their successes and cultivate new ambassadors for the brand and participating dealers."

For up-and-coming racers who want to get on board a new 2015 S 1000 RR this racing season, BMW Motorrad is also launching a Rider Support Program, offering substantial savings (over $6,800 off the MSRP) on a 2015 BMW S 1000 RR with Race Package and HP Race Power Kit, as well as a monetary rider incentive. Racers holding current licenses for MotoAmerica, WERA National or CCS series races and who have earned top finishes in those series are eligible to apply for the program at their local authorized BMW Motorrad USA dealer.

Talk about a win-win!


----------

